

Ask HN: What is the best alternative to Google Reader today?? - nodivbyzero

Ask HN: Just checking... I'm still looking for Google Reader replacement.
======
T-R
We've got a topic on it over on Slant -

[http://slant.co/topics/446/~what-is-the-best-alternative-
to-...](http://slant.co/topics/446/~what-is-the-best-alternative-to-google-
reader)

------
felipelalli
Google Plus

------
mtgx
Feedly.com, I guess. You can set it up to look like Reader, with headlines
only.

